# Unsure of what I want. (neuroscience, psychology, or biopsychology)



## maldoh (Jan 30, 2012)

_*I tend to write alot, if you don't want to read to much, scroll to the bold.*_
I came across this article; which I found to be really accurate regarding my type and one particular part really resonated with me.
_
"Despite INFPs’ tendency to consciously reject Te systems, they are unconsciously drawn to facts, systems, and standardized ways of operating. More generally, their inferior Te can be seen as questing for “objective” truth. This explains why INFPs might select careers that are ideally suited for Thinking types (e.g., computer science, mathematics, finance, the “hard” sciences, engineering, etc.). Although INFPs may perform competently in such fields, most will end up dissatisfied because the work either fails to capitalize on their true strengths or forces them to rely too heavily on their inferior function."_

This really made me think about the effort i have been putting into my science and math classes. I Love Biology, Chemistry I can deal with, havent taken physics, but the Math is what kills me. I find it fun, but once I get a bad score I get discourage and start procrastinating. For the past year I have been telling myself "Anyone can succeed if you put your mind to it." which i still believe, but now I am feeling a strong conflict towards wether I want to go into Neuroscience/Biopsychology due to external reasons (prestige over psychology) or whether it really is for me.

Lately I find myself to be REALLY interested in Psychology but the problem is, I have had it drilled throughout that Psychology as a Major is "easy and useless" and I have trouble getting past that. I am wondering if this might be the reason I am afraid of switching from Neurosci and taking the "easy" way out with Psychology. Guess Id feel like i'd been wasting my time for the past year. I need help discerning wether I want to go into Neuro or switch to Psychology.

*For those who have been down a similar route, What are my options if I go into Neuroscience/Biopsychology? Do they work with people or strictly in labs?
How is the competition? What is the job like? How can I figure out whether I really want to go into neuro or not? Any particular books, classes, internships to take?

On the other hand, I could spend ages reading about Consciousness, Psychedelic drugs, human interaction,and personality types. I really enjoyed my Sociology, Philosophy, and Anthropology classes as well. What are my options as a Psychologist? How are the Job prospects? What type of jobs would I be doing? What types of internships should I be looking at? I want to help a cause/people in some form (that is all I really am sure about.)
*


*Blah. I guess I am prone to confirmation bias, after reading over what I just wrote it sounds like my answer is to go for the switch. I also feel it is in part to avoid the classes I enrolled in this semester, and am trying to shortcut my way out. Then again, the article really struck a chord within me, and made me question if I want to get into a "hard science" for the prestige or for interest. I am just really confused about what I want.*


----------



## maldoh (Jan 30, 2012)

I think this post made me realize i actually DO want to go into psychology. 

So now, I guess my focus is on the types of internships that would be beneficial to me. What sorts of internships would suit me as a psych major? I want to get a taste of the career, and get some experience during the summer.


----------



## kagemitsu (May 15, 2011)

I don't think you can practice on "real cases" as an intern, but maybe you can try applying for volunteer work in communities, suicide lines and activities like that, possibily under the supervision of a real psychologist. 

The possibilities may vary according to where you live, but my wild guess is that you could try one of those.


----------



## maldoh (Jan 30, 2012)

I will be on the lookout for internships like this. Thanks for your insight.


kagemitsu said:


> I don't think you can practice on "real cases" as an intern, but maybe you can try applying for volunteer work in communities, suicide lines and activities like that, possibily under the supervision of a real psychologist.
> 
> The possibilities may vary according to where you live, but my wild guess is that you could try one of those.


----------



## snapdragons (Feb 1, 2011)

Well isn't this for irony. 

I am thinking about going into the life sciences, similarly to what you've mentioned here. However, as your near opposite- an ISTJ-- I am drawn to fields which are Te heavy yet I went to school for psychology. Ha!

Here's what I can suggest on a practical level:

If you are interested in the psych field, the best way you can start gaining experience is by doing volunteer work or working for a social services company. This way you are doing direct work within the field and often when going to get your master's, this experience can count toward your experience hours. Also, after you get a bachelor's and are looking for a job, this experience can help you get a full-time job where they require at least 1-2 years of experience. This work can be the following:

1. PCA work within homes
2. Working in a grouphome
3. Working directly with people who have mental illnesses in the community
4. Working directly with people who have a disability within the community
5. Working for an agency that provides emergency services to people who have a mental illness, such as the suicide hotline

Believe me, psychology is NOT "the easy way out." Hahaha...if only so, or else I would have gotten all A's.


----------



## kemmicals (Nov 14, 2010)

This almost completely describes my thoughts last year. I was in the same position, but ended up choosing a science degree.
I'm happy in it, but because of my university it's much more focused on animal/biology type of sciences as opposed to the biochemistry or neuroscience direction I'd like to head in. Part of that is because the first year subjects are much more broad, but it's making me doubt my choice a lot.
I think the main thing to do is realise that you're still young and you have got the opportunity to change your mind. If psych is really what you want to do, then do it! And if you are still drawn to prestige, there's a lot more of it towards the research/clinical side of it, if that's what you're into.

Good luck with everything!


----------

